# Portal 1



## noob (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah,  I know i am late to the party  

Instead of playing Portal 2 , Decided to play Portal 1 and must say , BEST PUZZLE GAME EVER 

long back when i tried playing it , was confused and decided to skip it.

Now that i have finished all other games on Orange Box , I asked a friend to help me with the logic behind portal and i completed it in 2 days. 

I was very emotionally attached to the game..esp the last 2 chapters. Was filled with rage to kill the main boss and once she was dead , i was feeling guilty cauz of the "Still Alive" song...again, what a song..lovely music and simple lyrics.

Female voice of Androids were also amazing..and so was the over all game play.


Now purchased Portal 2 from Flipkart , cant wait to play it 

*Finally, Cake is not a lie and i will ask someone to play "Still Alive" at my funeral *


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 22, 2011)

yea, i too loved GLaDOS's voice. complete portal 2, the ending is amazing!!!
if you liked portals' ending, the 2nd part's ending is much better.


----------



## noob (Aug 22, 2011)

this was the very first time i got so much emotionally attached to the game..i think i am going to play it again. 

*just read on wiki that  Portal: Still Alive (game & not song) is also released after Portal 1

anyone played this ?*


----------



## Joker (Aug 23, 2011)

it is a great game. Valve rocks.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 23, 2011)

@noob: Dont forget to eat cake!


----------



## noob (Aug 24, 2011)

ha ha

Now playing BONUS MAPS

****ing awesome maps...



Joker said:


> it is a great game. Valve rocks.



*this.*


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @noob: Dont forget to eat cake!



this. is. it.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

The cake is a lie


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol, he found it; you didnt


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Nah he didn't.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

I was just kidding.

But the cake IS real


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I was just kidding.
> 
> But the cake IS real


Really ??? Damn everyone here told me that Cake is a lie.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 25, 2011)

its real.
there was a special room glados was keeping for chell with cake and party hats (its official)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

Darn it. Time for another playthrough of Portal games.


----------

